# Looking for crew....floaters...



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Need two to make a crew for a floater tuna trip Tuesday-Wednesday. Leave Bridge bait at 11 am Tuesday and back at dock by noon Wednesday. Expenses (200) plus help to clean the boat. PM if interested. 27â€™ Seahunt Gamefish. Good safety gear and experience running to the floaters.


----------



## RyanC02 (Aug 7, 2016)

Any luck?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

RyanC02 said:


> Any luck?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we blanked...it was dead out there. Of the ~9-10 boats out there, only Bruce caught fish at Boomvang/Nancen (a few fish were caught by someone at Hoover)


----------

